# Haggling for a Sofa??



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Double Double discout sale now on!!! :x

Does anyone know the real price of a leather sofa?? what sort of margins are they playing with and how much should I be trying to knock em down :?

Looking at a 3 & 2 seater total "Sale" price is aroung Â£2,450 would Â£2,000 be achievable or Â£2,100???

The sales people in these places always make me feel like they are about to rip me off, never come across as sincere or professional, just ex double glazing salesmen now moved into furniture??? really sorry if offend anyone here??

Any pointers gratefully received

Jason


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry, I have no idea about the margins on these things but generally it would be worth asking (as they say, if you don't ask, you don't get). In my opinion, you would be better to go to an independant retailer - you probably would have more luck negotiating since there is usually less of a tree to climb ie. no department supervisor, store manager, area manager etc etc. The further down the salesperson, the less likely they have the authority to negotiate. The more you build up a good raport with someone (ie the salesperson, the more likely they will give you the best discount possible - technically, I suppose I am in sales (although definately not furniture, and I must admit, I end up rounding figures down :wink.

Also, since you are buying two items, there will be a markup on each item. If it is a genuine sale (ask for proof that the pieces were being sold at the higher price), it is unlikely that they will sell off and not make any profit (unless the furniture is REALLY out of fashion  in which case, stay away), soooooo, my advice: NEGOTIATE. If they won't comprimise, then walk away. There is always someone else willing to take your money.

Hev x


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

I once worked with a guy whose father was MD at a large quality leather furniture manufacturer. I asked him on one occasion if he could get me a discount on a suite, to which he replied "No Problem."

Then when I asked what sort of discount, I was amazed when he told me to go into a large local dept store, choose the suite I wanted and then take two thirds off the price.

Now, I don't know how much truth is in it (since the house sale fell through and I didn't need it after all) and you have to consider the retailer would not be getting it at the manufacturer's price and would have to add transportation and delivery on...... but I think they work on pretty decent margins. :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

They must work on very high margins. DFS sell everything at nothing to pay for a year then interest free installments for 3? 5? years after that!

The capital employed in financing sales that way is huge and they must be making a decnt return on it - built into the ticket price. If you are looking for a cash deal you should be able to get an equivalent item _considerably_ cheaper from a supplier who is prepared to negotiate....

L


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A friend of mine also worked for a furniture store and told me the mark up can be upto 300%  this is how they can offer huge discounts 6 months of the yr.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

When you mention Double Discount, I presume you mean DFS, in which case I would take their 'Double Discount' offer with a pinch of salt!!!!!!

They seem to have some sort of super sale/double discount sale 365 days a year, so I wouldn't get taken in by all that nonsense. :x

Sis-in-law has friends in the furniture business and some time ago bought some furniture through them. She was basically told to choose what she wanted and got everything at half the normal price.

There does appear to be a very high profit margin in furniture.

Good luck.


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Save yourself a few quid mate and go for this two armchair/two seater sofa  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 40686&rd=1


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> Save yourself a few quid mate and go for this two armchair/two seater sofa
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 40686&rd=1


Sorry for going off-topic, but I can't believe Vlastan managed to keep his red leather free from stains!!!! :lol:   :wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

For 2k mark, you can get your own settee made to measure.
I bought a large cloth based made to measure L-shaped settee after haggling down to Â£2100 (from Â£2500). Not sure how much diff for 2 separate leather sofa though.

I wanted my L-shaped settee along the 2 walls of my lounge and trying to find one that was the correct length/width was a complete nightmare. This shop I found in Cheshunt (can't remember the name but have invoice somewhere) is not the usual high street outlet, but a shop/warehouse type place. They had a L-shape settee, but the design/measurement wasn't to my liking. But I was able to choose the material for the settee, type of legs (metal / wood etc..), height of the settee and side armrest, with detachable / removable cushions / seatings cover for ease of cleaning. They also adjusted the length and width of the settee to my liking, and it fits into my lounge perfect!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Funny you should say that, we have looked into this and my wife is really keen to go for the made to measure, the guy seems very genuine, unlike the big name stores.

Fi likes the idea of a perfect sofa that we can design ourselves.....

Been quoted around Â£1,100 for a 3 and around Â£800 for a 2 of our choice and design....

I'm just a bit concerned that it will look 'homemade'


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

55JWB said:


> Funny you should say that, we have looked into this and my wife is really keen to go for the made to measure, the guy seems very genuine, unlike the big name stores.
> 
> Fi likes the idea of a perfect sofa that we can design ourselves.....
> 
> ...


Have you asked the guy if you can have look at an example "in th flesh". He may well have a small showroom or have one in his own home. A photo may not show the build quality that well.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

been to his little showroom, did not see anything in the style we are after or the type of leather we want? they seemed OK but there was nothing really to compare :?


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

have a look at www.thomaslloyd.co.uk excellent quality leather sofas made in the UK, miles cheaper too


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

55JWB said:


> been to his little showroom, did not see anything in the style we are after or the type of leather we want? they seemed OK but there was nothing really to compare :?


The trick is to find something you do like and get the style # and take some snaps with your digital camera then go to your 'made to measure place' and tell them you're looking for "something like this" and give them the details... if they're any good they will be able to recreate in the size you want. My sofas (a huge '4' seat that can sit 6 at a push and a matching '2' seater that sits 3 in comfort) in stone leather were made this way and cost just under Â£4,000 (mainly cos of the special leather my wife wanted!) - the equivalent in Chaplins (an up-market furniture store) and Heals were over Â£10k... ok a far cry from the DFS level of quality (and trust me, if you'd see the frames for mine in the workshop its chalk and cheese... DFS stuff is all MDF and'll last a couple of years if you're lucky, these were solid oak and will last 50years easily)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Chip I think we are heading this way :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

One thing to think about is how long do you expect to keep the sofa for, alot of people change these when they redecorate or move house so spending a fortune on something that could be changed in 5yrs is pointless IMO 
I bought a Sofa from MFI which are made by the Sofa workshop, quality seems good, cost me 1K for a 3 seater and 2 chairsm in leather. I imagine i'll be changing this within 5yrs-7yrs because of either moving how or just wanting a change so 1k seems acceptable to me. There's noway i would spend anything above 3k on something that would be changed 5yrs down the road when fashions change.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Jonah, good point.. :?

My Mother is having a dilemma of sorts in that they bought a suite that is now 12 years old, its in great condition and does not sag etc, but they now hate the fabric.... they are in the dilemma of recovering or buying new???

I want to buy a leather suite that hopefully wont go out of fashion and as a result should last us as long????

A real pain the a$$ these people that jump on you from the big name stores and the patter they use just confirm that there is so much in it. i had all the "I have so much movement, as does my manager, I think what I need to do for you sir is ring my regional manager who has more movement than us and if that is not enough our area manager"

F**k me, all I want to know is the bloody price of a sofa not all this bollox :x

It just makes you feel that no matter what you get them down to, you are being ripped off.....

The independants that I have visited just seem to be very bloomin expensive 

I cant belive its such a pain looking at this


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We went out sofa hunting a few weeks back. We went to every shop almost here in Essex dragging our two little sons with us also. Trying all the sofas out and taking our time to choose the right ones which will in hope last us at least another 11 years which our current sofas have done. We also had a budget in mind too. Frankly the two large sofas I chose in the end were over our budget, but, are to what we want in way of taste and comfort. We bought dark brown leather with high quality grain from DFS. I know people knock this shop by saying they are pricey blah blah blah but in my experience some if not all their suits are of pretty high quality and are well made. We never have credit usually and hate the owing money thing but for the first time in our lives took advantage of the pay nothing till 1 year's time and interest free credit over 3 years thing they are doing. Some people say this might reflect in the price which you pay for the sofa. I don't think so. Well, at least not on this occasion. I have chosen what I really wanted in terms of colour, style and comfort still for a reasonable price.

You think sofa buying is such a pain. You should go out and choose and buy a kitchen  . Far far worse. It's taken me eight weeks to design my new kitchen with approx measurments with granite tops and is costing a mere 18k. Sofa buying is a dodle and seems cheap after a project of a kitchen  :wink: .

Good luck sofa hunting


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

I found Collins & Hayes sofas that I wanted and then looked on the web. I found a company in the Channel Islands that were far cheaper than anything on the mainland and the delivery was no longer.

Nothing to lose!
Nicky


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Any chance of posting who that company was ??


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

55JWB said:


> Double Double discout sale now on!!! :x
> 
> Does anyone know the real price of a leather sofa?? what sort of margins are they playing with and how much should I be trying to knock em down :?
> 
> ...


just been down to dfs to look for a corner sofa and we have seen one we like. asking the salesman if there was any movement on the price and he said no. should i try and haggle a bit ?? if so whats the best way to approach it as never done it before!! cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cocojiy said:


> just been down to dfs to look for a corner sofa and we have seen one we like. asking the salesman if there was any movement on the price and he said no. should i try and haggle a bit ?? if so whats the best way to approach it as never done it before!! cheers



replying to 17 year old post
time to remove all 9 replies I think


----------

